# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Beth Correia Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Woman's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Woman's Bantamweight Title*















​


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

At this point I must say major props to Ronda for taking this fight in Brazil being the champion and all, although she will have a great amount of Brazilians cheering for her. If I remember well, Jones wouldn't fight Gus in Sweden.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> At this point I must say major props to Ronda for taking this fight in Brazil being the champion and all, although she will have a great amount of Brazilians cheering for her. If I remember well, Jones wouldn't fight Gus in Sweden.


The venue won't matter, she will destroy Beth regardless of it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MK. said:


> The venue won't matter, she will destroy Beth regardless of it.


Well, if she doesn't, then there will be no more questions on how a fight against Cyborg would be like. :thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not sure Ronda wont be vindictive and just hold her down and beat on her for five rounds. It would prob be bad for the sport for her to beat a fighter down then stop and let them get their marbles back and then beat on them some more.

Ronda can do that if she so chooses and the only way bethe wins is if she brings a gun or gets extremely lucky.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> At this point I must say major props to Ronda for taking this fight in Brazil being the champion and all, although she will have a great amount of Brazilians cheering for her. If I remember well, Jones wouldn't fight Gus in Sweden.


That's the difference between King/Queen who hides in the castle and Emperor/Empress who conquers the world.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Biggest mismatch in UFC history... Or at least since Rondas las fight... Or the one before it... Or any of her fights in the ufc.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Think I'm gonna stick a fiver on a double for Rousey to finish in Round 2 and Soa/Bigfoot to finish within the distance. 50 quid return.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bethe should treat it like a game, a game where if Ronda touches her hips against her own Bethe loses. Ronda wins nearly every fight by getting contact on the hips, tossing the opponent then having her way. Don't let Ronda get close, if she looks like she's going to get close move the **** away. Nobody ever fights Ronda with a smart gameplan, keep her hips away from you and it quadruples the chances of beating her. 

It's her best attack and nobody ever even tries to fight it off, it's like Bisping circling into Hendo's bomb. Every women lets Ronda get close and doesn't defend against it and people wonder why she's so good, she fights women that fight like morons. Keep her f'ing hips away. Ok stand up, great groundgame, best hip tosses in mma... hmmm... what strategy would work against that?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bethe should play a game where she loses if she doesnt do anything other than throw jabs off the back foot, because if she doesnt, she loses if she doesnt do anything other than throw jabs off the back foot.

She doesnt have anything close to the boxing skill to maintain distance while throwing. Barely any of the UFC girls do, including Holly Holm. They throw, Ronda clinches, Ronda throws, fight finishes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Bethe should treat it like a game, a game where if Ronda touches her hips against her own Bethe loses. Ronda wins nearly every fight by getting contact on the hips, tossing the opponent then having her way. Don't let Ronda get close, if she looks like she's going to get close move the **** away. Nobody ever fights Ronda with a smart gameplan, keep her hips away from you and it quadruples the chances of beating her.
> 
> It's her best attack and nobody ever even tries to fight it off, it's like Bisping circling into Hendo's bomb. Every women lets Ronda get close and doesn't defend against it and people wonder why she's so good, she fights women that fight like morons. Keep her f'ing hips away. Ok stand up, great groundgame, best hip tosses in mma... hmmm... what strategy would work against that?


Yeah I dont agree at all, you are trying to deface her by doubting the quality of her opponents but who the hell is cyborg then? Most the good fighters she faced only had to move up a WC or two just to fighter her gigantic roided out(compared to them) ass. 

She had a huge size advantage on all of them, with the roids being stronger than them was a given as well. So if Ronda's wins are all garbage because her competitors are crap then who's got a better record than her in woman's MMA? Its not Cyroid so who?

Ronda's striking is always better than her opponent gives her credit for, all she needs is a split second opening and she's got you! That takes skill. 

The problem is that Ronda makes fighters make mistakes and that takes skill.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bethe should play a game where she loses if she doesnt do anything other than throw jabs off the back foot, because if she doesnt, she loses if she doesnt do anything other than throw jabs off the back foot.
> 
> She doesnt have anything close to the boxing skill to maintain distance while throwing. Barely any of the UFC girls do, including Holly Holm. They throw, Ronda clinches, Ronda throws, fight finishes.


I think Holm has a better shot than people give her credit for. Her boxing is much better than Ronda's technically Ronda may just toss her and sub her like all the rest but holm can fight on the outside. She likes the clinch. 

I think Ronda wins but Id like to see it, holm is better than bethe i can tell you that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> I think Holm has a better shot than people give her credit for. Her boxing is much better than Ronda's technically Ronda may just toss her and sub her like all the rest but holm can fight on the outside. She likes the clinch.
> 
> I think Ronda wins but Id like to see it, holm is better than bethe i can tell you that.


Holm has been 100% about fighting at distance and didn't want to clinch with her last two opponents. Still, it happened several times throughout the fights. Ronda might be whatever kinds of overrated you want to say, but she's one of the best Judo practitioners on the planet. Holm grabs her, Holm gets dumped on her head.

I agree though Holm is much better than Bethe so far.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Holm has been 100% about fighting at distance and didn't want to clinch with her last two opponents. Still, it happened several times throughout the fights. Ronda might be whatever kinds of overrated you want to say, but she's one of the best Judo practitioners on the planet. Holm grabs her, Holm gets dumped on her head.
> 
> I agree though Holm is much better than Bethe so far.


Holm really dosn't mind the clinch with most fighters, she uses it a lot really. Not sure how you got that I think Ronda is overrated though..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Holm... in what is clearly a hold over from her boxing career... really struggles to throw boxing combinations without running right into a clinch. As much as she tries to avoid it, she can't help it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Man I got a feeling this is going to be like watching my cat play with her prey. Ronda has already stated she wants to beat Bethe up and punish her. I'm hoping to see some knees from the clinch before she drags her down and takes an arm. Or just go all Chute Boxe on her ass and finish it in the plum.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Holm really dosn't mind the clinch with most fighters, she uses it a lot really. Not sure how you got that I think Ronda is overrated though..





Joabbuac said:


> Holm... in what is clearly a hold over from her boxing career... really struggles to throw boxing combinations without running right into a clinch. As much as she tries to avoid it, she can't help it.


slap, what Joab said is what I see. She can't throw combinations without clinching, despite how much she doesn't want to. She doesn't mind being in the clinch in the same way that Ronda Rousey doesn't mind standing up. It's obviously not where either want to be though and will avoid it if they can.

I didn't say you though Ronda was overrated, I was meaning in general. People, including myself (if anyone NOT you haha) think Ronda's ridiculously overrated but in one aspect you cant miss out, she's incredible with Judo.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I honestly don't even think Correia has that much of an advantage in the striking department. She has power, but her hands are not as fast as Rousey's. 

Rousey by whatever the hell she wants all day.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kc1983 said:


> I honestly don't even think Correia has that much of an advantage in the striking department. She has power, but her hands are not as fast as Rousey's.
> 
> Rousey by whatever the hell she wants all day.


Let's pretend that this was a kickboxing with MMA gloves match. So take out even the "threat" of Ronda taking the fight down. I still think she destroys Correia.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't Bethe only like a blue belt in bjj?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Isn't Bethe only like a blue belt in bjj?


That's what a lot of Ronda's opponents have had or purple. A big part of why I lol when anyone puts her in any p4p list including men.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Isn't Bethe only like a blue belt in bjj?


Bethe had absolutely no training in absolute no martial art just 4 years ago. Now she is challenging the almighty Ronda Rousey for the UFC World Championship Belt.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

You guys are crazy, Cat has competed in some of the most prestigious BJJ tournaments in the world, McMann has a Olympic medal, Tate is a proven commodity, Davis has a ground game to act like those girls dont have what it takes is silly IMO. 

Some people will just never be satisfied I guess.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bad, average or good competition. It doesn't matter. One fighter can't be blamed for being several levels above the rest.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Bethe had absolutely no training in absolute no martial art just 4 years ago. Now she is challenging the almighty Ronda Rousey for the UFC World Championship Belt.


You're kidding right? She's been training for four years not fighting but training for four years?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> You're kidding right? She's been training for four years not fighting but training for four years?


Four years ago Bethe Correia, who had a career in accounting, got concerned she was becoming chubby after getting married, so she decided to look for a gym for the sole purpose of losing a few pounds. 

One of the exercises passed by the instructor consisted in punching a bag, something she never did before. The loud noise of the vicious punches called the attention of Patrício Freire, Bellator FW Champion, who could not believe when he saw it was an out of shape regular woman producing that.
He invited her to make a test for MMA but she said her husband wouldn't approve, but later on started training and gave up her career.

She had zero training in no martial art just 4 years ago.

PS: Found it in English.



> Four years ago, Correia decided to start working out to lose weight. As chance would have it, Patrício Freire, the current Bellator Featherweight Champion, was training at the same gym she came across in Natal. He recalls how one day he was on the other side of the gym and heard a loud “smack! smack! smack!” It was Correia — trying her hand at the punching bag for the first time. “I came in to see who was hitting it so hard,” he says, “and when I saw it was this out-of-shape, regular-looking woman, I just stopped in my tracks.” That afternoon, he tried to recruit her to come try out MMA at his gym, but she balked. “I told him I didn’t think my husband would like me getting involved in fighting,” she says shyly. Freire, with a smile, remembers what happened then: “She showed up the next day.”


The whole link is good reading.
http://news.yahoo.com/bethe-correia-undefeated-dark-horse-080000502.html


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Bethe should treat it like a game, a game where if Ronda touches her hips against her own Bethe loses. Ronda wins nearly every fight by getting contact on the hips, tossing the opponent then having her way. Don't let Ronda get close, if she looks like she's going to get close move the **** away. Nobody ever fights Ronda with a smart gameplan, keep her hips away from you and it quadruples the chances of beating her.
> 
> It's her best attack and nobody ever even tries to fight it off, it's like Bisping circling into Hendo's bomb. Every women lets Ronda get close and doesn't defend against it and people wonder why she's so good, she fights women that fight like morons. Keep her f'ing hips away. Ok stand up, great groundgame, best hip tosses in mma... hmmm... what strategy would work against that?


Its not that simple. Ronda marches forward with high pressure and pace. Her opponent barely has any time to think before Ronda is all over them. I'm sure most of them train to avoid the clinch, but come fight night its a different story. Its similar to many pressure boxers. We all know how they fight. Thier opponents know. And yet, come fight night, at some point the pressure tells and concentration slips.

I understand that Rondas opponents are not up to her level, but we cant put all her wins down to dumb game planning. Ronda is a seriously skilled and disciplined fighter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Personally I thought Cat Zingano's strategy was great.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Let's pretend that this was a kickboxing with MMA gloves match. So take out even the "threat" of Ronda taking the fight down. I still think she destroys Correia.



Any day man.
I'm really looking forward to see what a pissed off Rousey is gonna do to this fugly broad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Four years ago Bethe Correia, who had a career in accounting, got concerned she was becoming chubby after getting married, so she decided to look for a gym for the sole purpose of losing a few pounds.
> 
> One of the exercises passed by the instructor consisted in punching a bag, something she never did before. The loud noise of the vicious punches called the attention of Patrício Freire, Bellator FW Champion, who could not believe when he saw it was an out of shape regular woman producing that.
> He invited her to make a test for MMA but she said her husband wouldn't approve, but later on started training and gave up her career.
> ...


Don't dismiss her potential background in Cardio Kickboxing and Zumba Dance.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Don't dismiss her potential background in Cardio Kickboxing and Zumba Dance.


C'mon man... She was definitely a Tae Bo master and trained under the one and only.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> C'mon man... She was definitely a Tae Bo master and trained under the one and only.


I am disturbed by this image.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ronda all day... This fight is gonna last 10 seconds


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Its not that simple. Ronda marches forward with high pressure and pace. Her opponent barely has any time to think before Ronda is all over them. I'm sure most of them train to avoid the clinch, but come fight night its a different story. Its similar to many pressure boxers. We all know how they fight. Thier opponents know. And yet, come fight night, at some point the pressure tells and concentration slips.
> 
> I understand that Rondas opponents are not up to her level, but we cant put all her wins down to dumb game planning. Ronda is a seriously skilled and disciplined fighter.


Fully agree u can't really plan for fight night, you can train the best you can and try to pull it all of in the cage.

That being said Ronda is not amazing at all on the feet, comparing her to Joanna is like comparing her judo skills to anyone else's in the division.

She marches forward and throws punches wildly then in the flurry she grabs the girl and throws her on her ass. At this point if any of these girls would learn to grab her head in the clinch and knee her in the face, Ronda would get exposed on the feet badly and probably get knocked down or out if the girl has enough power.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MK. said:


> Fully agree u can't really plan for fight night, you can train the best you can and try to pull it all of in the cage.
> 
> That being said Ronda is not amazing at all on the feet, comparing her to Joanna is like comparing her judo skills to anyone else's in the division.
> 
> She marches forward and throws punches wildly then in the flurry she grabs the girl and throws her on her ass. At this point if any of these girls would learn to grab her head in the clinch and knee her in the face, Ronda would get exposed on the feet badly and probably get knocked down or out if the girl has enough power.


Comparing her to JJ? Of course, thats a silly comparison.

I was talking about her pressure, full stop. Ronda is all about pressure. No time to think or breath and shes on top of you. I'm sure lots of these girls train for exactly what you are suggesting. All the techniques necessary to try to nullify her game. But once shes in front of them, charging forward, its difficult to remain calm. And being calm is the best state of mind to be in when it comes to choosing the right technique at the right time. Thats why they all seem to brain-fart come fight night.

Ronda has been dealing with high level aggressive competition for a decade. She is better equipped then all these girls to deal with the pressure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Ronda's mentality is a bit similar to Chael Sonnen's. Go in there, go straight across the ring and do exactly what the opponent expects from you. Let's see if they can handle it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah Ronda's mentality is a bit similar to Chael Sonnen's. Go in there, go straight across the ring and do exactly what the opponent expects from you. Let's see if they can handle it.


There are quite a few. Conor started his fight with Mendes by charging over there and throwing a spinning back kick to the gut. Im sure Mendez would have been expecting exactly that. And yet, when its actually happening and you have 0.4 seconds to think about it?... brain fart.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> There are quite a few. Conor started his fight with Mendes by charging over there and throwing a spinning back kick to the gut. Im sure Mendez would have been expecting exactly that. And yet, when its actually happening and you have 0.4 seconds to think about it?... brain fart.


Yeah I couldn't believe Conor ran across the cage. Seems like the perfect way to get shot in on instantly.

You're right though there are certain fighters who are predictable in their approach right out of the gates but are able to still be successful because they are like "You think you can stop this from happening?".

Ronda doesn't try and clinch though straight away. She allows the other woman to mess up their distance and then just kind of "takes" the clinch.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I couldn't believe Conor ran across the cage. Seems like the perfect way to get shot in on instantly.
> 
> You're right though there are certain fighters who are predictable in their approach right out of the gates but are able to still be successful because they are like "You think you can stop this from happening?".
> 
> Ronda doesn't try and clinch though straight away. She allows the other woman to mess up their distance and then just kind of "takes" the clinch.


Did you watch the post fight press conference? Conor said he was upset that Chad wouldn't stand to face to face with him at the weigh in and kept bouncing around. Conor knew Chad wasn't going to be able to do that in the fight and wanted to see if Chad would go backwards.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you watch the post fight press conference? Conor said he was upset that Chad wouldn't stand to face to face with him at the weigh in and kept bouncing around. Conor knew Chad wasn't going to be able to do that in the fight and wanted to see if Chad would go backwards.


Yeah I said a few times before the fight that the only way for Conor to win would be to get on the front foot. He not only did that, but did it in like one second. 

Ronda's the same. If someone was able to use a Chris Weidman style strategy on her, make her put her back to the cage and keep the right distance, then she would struggle heavily to clinch with opponents. Unfortunately Ronda comes straight out of the Diaz camp where stepping backwards is considered defeat. Add to that the fact that her entire style benefits from being on the front foot, woman not being physically imposing enough to push her back, and no women currently in the UFC with the ability to stick and move with the jab, Ronda just looks like a king (queen, whatever).


----------



## Astur21 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ronda for sure


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bethe Correia created an account and voted for herself on this poll.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Bethe Correia created an account and voted for herself on this poll.


And the other vote she has wasn't mine. And I voted already.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I also voted for her, but only after seeing Volcom's comment. 

Beth might last longer than 1 round though.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I also voted for her, but only after seeing Volcom's comment.
> 
> Beth might last longer than 1 round though.


Bethe Correia has hacked Joabbuc's account given herself a second vote.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It would be pretty funny if Bethe's own honest prediction is 'Might' last past the first round. 

But thankfully, most fighters are very delusional.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

slapshot said:


> You guys are crazy, Cat has competed in some of the most prestigious BJJ tournaments in the world, McMann has a Olympic medal, Tate is a proven commodity, Davis has a ground game to act like those girls dont have what it takes is silly IMO.
> 
> Some people will just never be satisfied I guess.











The Davis and Tate comments were the bestest.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rygu said:


> View attachment 7458
> 
> 
> The Davis and Tate comments were the bestest.


If anybody is hitting the pipe too hard on this topic its not me..

Tate is a proven commodity, its silly to think otherwise. She's not a challenge to Ronda but she's still better than 80% of woman fighters. I dont think I would call her a gatekeeper but she's defiantly proven to be a quality fighter. 

Davis has eight sub's you dont come by that organically without at least being adequate on the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If any male fighter had Tate level striking and didn't have a legit black belt in BJJ or Judo they wouldn't even be close to a UFC caliber fighter.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> If anybody is hitting the pipe too hard on this topic its not me..
> 
> Tate is a proven commodity, its silly to think otherwise. She's not a challenge to Ronda but she's still better than 80% of woman fighters. I dont think I would call her a gatekeeper but she's defiantly proven to be a quality fighter.
> 
> Davis has eight sub's you dont come by that organically without at least being adequate on the ground.


You of all people just posted that gif?

seriously?

That's hilarious.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rygu said:


> If any male fighter had Tate level striking and didn't have a legit black belt in BJJ or Judo they wouldn't even be close to a UFC caliber fighter.


Comparing male and female fighters is like comprising a P4P list of fighters.

You should know its bullshit from the beginning and go from there..


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MK. said:


> Fully agree u can't really plan for fight night, you can train the best you can and try to pull it all of in the cage.
> 
> That being said Ronda is not amazing at all on the feet, comparing her to Joanna is like comparing her judo skills to anyone else's in the division.
> 
> She marches forward and throws punches wildly then in the flurry she grabs the girl and throws her on her ass. At this point if any of these girls would learn to grab her head in the clinch and knee her in the face, Ronda would get exposed on the feet badly and probably get knocked down or out if the girl has enough power.


There are a lot of guys who can't strike like JJ in the UFC. So it's not really fair to smear WMMA because of it.



Rygu said:


> If any male fighter had Tate level striking and didn't have a legit black belt in BJJ or Judo they wouldn't even be close to a UFC caliber fighter.


CM Punk....
and beyond him there are definitely guys in the UFC who look pretty lost on their feet. Or have a Pat Barry level ground game.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> You of all people just posted that gif?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> That's hilarious.


oh ok Einstein, got a rebuttal for the conversation?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> oh ok Einstein, got a rebuttal for the conversation?


Not for you... i agree with you here actually. :dunno:


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> I also voted for her, but only after seeing Volcom's comment.
> 
> Beth might last longer than 1 round though.


I was the other vote. Everyone is looking past her. Ronda is looking past her and is tilted. Beth is confident and can't do worse than the last few.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

halifaxdonair said:


> I was the other vote. Everyone is looking past her. Ronda is looking past her and is tilted. Beth is confident and can't do worse than the last few.


I think stylistically Beth is a hard fight for Ronda, i just think she does not hit hard enough and will be too slow to exploit those stylistic advantages.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ronda v Correia staredown*






Bethe has crazy eyes. I might be convinced she's actually not afraid of Ronda, but my money is still on Ronda all day.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Bethe has crazy eyes. I might be convinced she's actually not afraid of Ronda, but my money is still on Ronda all day.


I guess most of her opponents weren't afraid of Rousey, didn't help them though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I guess most of her opponents weren't afraid of Rousey, didn't help them though.


I dunno... the way they charge at her makes me think they are scared. She seems to turn normally sensible fighters into headcases.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I dunno... the way they charge at her makes me think they are scared. She seems to turn normally sensible fighters into headcases.


Let's say Beth isn't scared of her.... so what's her game plan? Stand on the outside and pepper her with shots? 

Her game is aggression and getting into the pocket... well scared or not... that's a losing proposition.

I think the only person to beat Ronda is someone who can legit strike at distance and have the footwork to keep it there....

I'm not sure that woman exists in the UFC. Holly is the closest example but she has shown terrible distance in the UFC so far. She's either all the way out or all the way in.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Id bet this doesn't get past the 2 minute mark


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Id bet this doesn't get past the 2 minute mark


You'll get good odds on that after Ronda said she would drag it out.



amoosenamedhank said:


> Let's say Beth isn't scared of her.... so what's her game plan? Stand on the outside and pepper her with shots?
> 
> Her game is aggression and getting into the pocket... well scared or not... that's a losing proposition.
> 
> ...


I think the best at keeping distance is actually Jessica Eye, too bad she lost to Tate though. 

I also think Cyborg could nullify her int he clinch since she is really strong there. 

All you really have to do is stop Ronda getting close, she needs her hips touching you to do anything so she has to get really close to do her thing, it's not movement you need, just a strong counter boxing game. Beth has above average boxing for the division, i just think she lacks the power to keep Ronda off for long.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think Bethe will do much better than the previous contenders.
I'd like to see McMann give it another go


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Just watched the weigh-ins. It's very clear Bethe is not afraid of Ronda... unfortunately I don't think that's going to matter.

I can't help but feel like this chick has no chance. 

She got her title shot off beating bums and a marketing angle.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The ones who mouth off before the staredowns usually are the ones who go down hard. Beware of the stone cold killers.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Although Beth will probably get owned I like her confidence and her fire. She's not scared. She gets right in Ronda's grill are starts talking s***. Most girls play nice with Ronda even Meisha didn't do that to her. I'm sure it's a personality or even a culture thing but Beth damn sure ain't intimidated. We'll see if she is as confident when they staredown in the cage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> The ones who mouth off before the staredowns usually are the ones who go down hard. Beware of the stone cold killers.


"usually" is the right word.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Even though I can't stand Ronda, I'm really liking her don't be a "do nothing bitch." Too many women out there have zero interesting traits or hobbies and have nothing but their looks.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

From the weigh ins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> "usually" is the right word.


Conor is the worst weight cutter in UFC facially. His face, specifically his eyes, completely change.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Disappointed Bethe did not go for the thong this time.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going with Beth, just so that if she does end up winning I can say that I predicted it. No other reason.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'm going with Beth, just so that if she does end up winning I can say that I predicted it. No other reason.


Vote in the poll and make it 3 for Beth. You know she is gonna get a shit load of votes after she wins though?


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

rabakill said:


> Bethe should treat it like a game, a game where if Ronda touches her hips against her own Bethe loses. Ronda wins nearly every fight by getting contact on the hips, tossing the opponent then having her way. Don't let Ronda get close, if she looks like she's going to get close move the **** away. Nobody ever fights Ronda with a smart gameplan, keep her hips away from you and it quadruples the chances of beating her.
> 
> It's her best attack and nobody ever even tries to fight it off, it's like Bisping circling into Hendo's bomb. Every women lets Ronda get close and doesn't defend against it and people wonder why she's so good, she fights women that fight like morons. Keep her f'ing hips away. Ok stand up, great groundgame, best hip tosses in mma... hmmm... what strategy would work against that?


I've been singing that song for three years. 

Where Rousey is concerned ... Do. Not. Clinch.

Fight the way Condit fought Diaz. Stick and move, kick and move. In, combination and out fast. Thing is, ALL the best female fighters at 135 are ground specialist. Wrestlers, Judo, BJJ, it's all about body vs body. That means Rousey's hips are near her opponent's. Even if the opponent is going for Muy Thai clinch, the same problem exists. Rousey can grab them.

NOTE: If CYBORG gets a Muy Thai clinch ...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Vote in the poll and make it 3 for Beth. You know she is gonna get a shit load of votes after she wins though?


I accidentally voted for Ronda, but officially I am voting for Beth because if she wins I can be like, "I told you so!". I can pretend I knew all along and be all cool and stuff.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HellRazor said:


> I've been singing that song for three years.
> 
> Where Rousey is concerned ... Do. Not. Clinch.
> 
> ...


So all a woman has to do is be as good a striker as Condit.

Women can't work a jab and move, so they all lose.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So all a woman has to do is be as good a striker as Condit.
> 
> Women can't work a jab and move, so they all lose.


Outside of JJ not a single other female in the UFC can, that is just ridiculous. Yet JJ is so good most guys would love to have her striking skillset.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jessica Eye can... can't do much else though...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

HellRazor said:


> I've been singing that song for three years.
> 
> Where Rousey is concerned ... Do. Not. Clinch.
> 
> Fight the way Condit fought Diaz. Stick and move, kick and move. In, combination and out fast.


The problem is, Rousey wouldn't just slowly walk forward like Diaz, but explode forward. Diaz wants the fight to be at boxing range, so he's already in the fringe zone of the outside distance, Rousey wants it to get into clinch range, so she presses forward much more explosively.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love underdogs and upsets. This would be the GOAT.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ronda got way more applause than I expected even though I knew she was popular there.

Its Ronda's show because its her fight to lose.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> *Ronda got way more applause than I expected* even though I knew she was popular there.


That wouldn't be a surprise for you if you wouldn't have me on ignore.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bethe has no chance and it is hilarious. hahaha..

I mean I think UFC and the fighters promoted this thing as best they could. Bethe isn't even good really. Play up the crazy angry Brazilian lady gag. ANd Ronda is mad storyline. 

Ronda could win in 20 seconds or drag it out for rounds of beating. That is the interesting part of this fight. What Ronda chooses to do. 

Jesus then we get yet another Tate fight....

The women's division is sooooooo bad. 

Ronda is a badass though and I love her for it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Bethe has no chance and it is hilarious. hahaha..
> 
> I mean I think UFC and the fighters promoted this thing as best they could. Bethe isn't even good really. Play up the crazy angry Brazilian lady gag. ANd Ronda is mad storyline.
> 
> ...



Pretty much summed up my sentiments here. And a few others too I bet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Bethe has no chance and it is hilarious. hahaha..
> 
> I mean I think UFC and the fighters promoted this thing as best they could. Bethe isn't even good really. Play up the crazy angry Brazilian lady gag. ANd Ronda is mad storyline.
> 
> ...


Thats the same thing they said when GSP, AS, Liddell, Cain etc were dominant though. 

I dont think they are half as bad as they are made out to be Ronda just makes them look that way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Thats the same thing they said when GSP, AS, Liddell, Cain etc were dominant though.
> 
> I dont think they are half as bad as they are made out to be Ronda just makes them look that way.


I think they are just by watching their fights outside of Ronda. Most are brawlers either with bad technique or the inability to have good technique transfer into a fight. 

Tate......the 2nd best fighter in the division by far....her "technique" or "gameplan" was to put her face in the mat and throw side to side haymakers. 

Holly Holm goes to a dec. with a brawler...a split...

None are that well-rounded. 

None are touching Ronda outside of a straight fluke. 

NOTE:****** I am not saying I am a fighter. I'm not insecure and want to bash women. It is what it is. They look like what men ams do. I'm sure they will evolve. But as of right now? Most are very sloppy fighters.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cat Zingano tweeted something along the lines of "I'm disappointed in Bethe's behavior, I'm supporting Ronda." First off Cat, I'm disappointed if the way you fought Ronda so stfu. Second that's why Ronda dominates all these chicks. I've got news for you anyone who beats Ronda is not going to ever hear a goo word from Ronda. Ronda doesn't care about this female fighters rile, girl power nonsense. She's interested in winning, that's why these girls crumble in there with her. This isn't a women empowered movement for Ronda this is a we're ******* fighting moment for her. Some of these girls need to learn there isn't a slumber party later, this is fighting.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*This...*



Life B Ez said:


> Even though I can't stand Ronda, I'm really liking her don't be a "do nothing bitch." Too many women out there have zero interesting traits or hobbies and have nothing but their looks.


*plus this...*



Life B Ez said:


> Cat Zingano tweeted something along the lines of "I'm disappointed in Bethe's behavior, I'm supporting Ronda." First off Cat, I'm disappointed if the way you fought Ronda so stfu. Second that's why Ronda dominates all these chicks. I've got news for you anyone who beats Ronda is not going to ever hear a goo word from Ronda. Ronda doesn't care about this female fighters rile, girl power nonsense. She's interested in winning, that's why these girls crumble in there with her. This isn't a women empowered movement for Ronda this is a we're ******* fighting moment for her. Some of these girls need to learn there isn't a slumber party later, this is fighting.


*= Green rep.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think they are just by watching their fights outside of Ronda. Most are brawlers either with bad technique or the inability to have good technique transfer into a fight.
> 
> Tate......the 2nd best fighter in the division by far....her "technique" or "gameplan" was to put her face in the mat and throw side to side haymakers.
> 
> ...


Observing how shitty all but 2-3 women in the UFC are at striking isn't bashing woman or being insecure. It's an accurate observation.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bethe is a PED suspect.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone who legitimately believe Bethe stands any kind of chance here's some facts.

Bethe is 3-0 in the UFC. 

Two decisions(one a split) and one stoppage. 

Her three opponents are a combined 1-7 in the UFC. 

The girl who contributed that 1 win, is Duke, the win was over Peggy Morgan, a 3-3 fighter at the TUF finale. It was her only fight in the UFC.

People complained that Conor got jumped to a title shot, hell at least Conor offered some kind of new style and he jumped a bunch of people who the champ had already beaten. People call Conor protected and he was all pro wrestling fake nonsene. Well....Bethe is fighting for a title based upon the fact she beat some of Ronda's friends, who are horrible fighters. That is far more WWE than anything with Conor McGregor. Bethe has never even fought a top 20 fighters, hell maybe even a top 30 fighter.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Cat Zingano tweeted something along the lines of "I'm disappointed in Bethe's behavior, I'm supporting Ronda." First off Cat, I'm disappointed if the way you fought Ronda so stfu.


Anything more in terms of what disappointed Cat about Bethe? 

If it's the liberal use of the subject of suicide in Bethe's trash talk, then Cat of all people has every right to be disappointed in Bethe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> Bethe is a PED suspect.





Trix said:


> Its bizarre how people point the finger at people and randomly accuse them of using PED's.


:confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Anything more in terms of what disappointed Cat about Bethe?
> 
> If it's the liberal use of the subject of suicide in Bethe's trash talk, then Cat of all people has every right to be disappointed in Bethe.


Not that I have seen. Just that she was disappointed in her behavior. She tweeted it after the weigh-in so I figured that was what she was talking about. If it's because of Bethe's comments on suicide that would make more sense, still believe everything else I said regardless though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I knew Ronda's father had passed away, but I only learned he killed himself days ago, so I doubt Bethe knew about that as well when she made the "don't kill yourself" remark. It is just a meaningless expression around here that can be used by yourself too in "If I don't pass this test, I'll kill myself" or the (in)famous choir "Uh, you gonna die".
Looks like a ridiculous big gaffe that went out of control, that's all.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I knew Ronda's father had passed away, but I only learned he killed himself days ago, so I doubt Bethe knew about that as well when she made the "don't kill yourself" remark. It is just a meaningless expression around here that can be used by yourself too in "If I don't pass this test, I'll kill myself" or the (in)famous choir "Uh, you gonna die".
> Looks like a ridiculous big gaffe that went out of control, that's all.


It was revealed on the Rousey/Carmouche Countdown show, so it was public knowledge for a while (to most anyway lol)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope Ronda wins so that Tate can take that belt away from her.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CupCake said:


> It was revealed on the Rousey/Carmouche Countdown show, so it was public knowledge for a while (to most anyway lol)


Yeah, I did not see that and I had no idea about it, so I doubt she did either. Bethe has a very short martial art history herself and even if I concede she could have known about Ronda's father suicide for a moment, that is such a common expression she would only realize the shite she said when it was too late.
Actually it is impressive how UFC fighters tend to not even watch events to check other fighters unless they are in a camp to fight specific fighters.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> :confused02:


Look for the UFC 177 weigh ins and check what Bethe's body looks like.

Then look at Bethe's body at UFC 190.

Bethe looks completely different.

Its not enough evidence to say for certain that Bethe is on the juice. But it might be enough for her to be suspect.

She has some Vitor-esque body fluctuations going on thar.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

But man, there are random tests going on. Ronda Rousey is the biggest golden pot of UFC. You trully believe they would risk having a roided chick blowing all this to dust?

When you say "body-fluctuations" may be we could consider evolution. She is just starting MMA, it is expected a better conditioning, technique and body shape through out time.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bethe hasn't fought in 10 months.

That's plenty of time to juice and be off it before anyone noticed.

Random testing didn't go into effect until a few months ago.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> Bethe hasn't fought in *10 months*.
> 
> That's plenty of time to juice and be off it before anyone noticed.
> 
> *Random testing didn't go into effect until a few months ago*.


Really? You may be interested in researching when was the date Wanderlei dodged his *random test*, then. :thumbsup:

Answer here:


May-24-2014


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Random testing still happened, it just wasn't enforced by the current folks.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well that's how its done 

wow


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I for one am shocked. It's unbelievable. It's amazing.


That it lasts more than 15 seconds.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was satisfying to watch. Correia was just annoying and I'm glad I won't be seeing too much of her going forward.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That didn't even look like it connected... I need to see the replay a few more times, lol


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

This fight & division is a joke.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Just get this division outta the UFC already.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Now let's all pretend Ronda is the GOAT because she beat a fringe top 20 fighter.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

It's like watching Tyson kill people quickly in the first round but way less cool and stuff.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Now let's all pretend Ronda is the GOAT because she beat a fringe top 20 fighter.


:thumbsup:

A fringe top 20 who is in one of if not the worst division in the UFC, mind you.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Now let's all pretend Ronda is the GOAT because she beat a fringe top 20 fighter.


Dude she's clear #1 p4p she just KO'd someone with Royce Gracie caliber striking and the chin of Jonathan Goulet.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Really? You may be interested in researching when was the date Wanderlei dodged his *random test*, then. :thumbsup:
> 
> Answer here:
> 
> ...


That was a test for the Chael Sonnen vs Wanderlei fight.

The UFC didn't start random testing until this year.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/ufc-announces-random-drug-testing-press-conference-video-replay


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder how many people actually paid for this card, outside of the pantie sniffing celebs?


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Tired of listening to Rogan kiss ass. Looked like some roid power going on. Watching the replay it wasn't accurate.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ronda is heavy handed as hell.

Remember when she KO'ed Alexis Davis lying across her chest without posturing up?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Next!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Here we go. I'm not really a Ronda Rousey fan, but come on lads, don't start the hate trains just because she's John Cena-ing everyone.

She just straight KOed Bethe, that's something Cyborg isn't even doing to people. She KOed a 9-0 fighter (which itself is an alright achievement) in 34 seconds. That's basically what you expect of the calibre of a champion but she keeps proving it time and time again.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bethe entered with the lowest class music that you could imagine, so thanks God she lost. 

A powerful punch behind the ear sealed her fate. And she thought Ronda would be scared trading with her, lol.
Well, Ronda will never be the overall GOAT, but among women, hard to ignore she must be already. She is not only miles ahead the pack, she is also evolving way faster than the rest.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go. I'm not really a Ronda Rousey fan, but come on lads, don't start the hate trains just because she's John Cena-ing everyone.
> 
> She just straight KOed Bethe, that's something Cyborg isn't even doing to people. She KOed a 9-0 fighter (which itself is an alright achievement) in 34 seconds. That's basically what you expect of the calibre of a champion but she keeps proving it time and time again.


I don't hate Rousey, I hate the division. She just fought a fighter that shouldn't even be ranked in the top 10, let alone fighting for the title. It would be like Werdum fighting Alexey Oliynyk for the HW title. It's a joke.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

While this travesty was going on Paul Harris was busy be Paul Harris and completely ****ed up Jake Shields arm and refused to let go Babalu style.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go. I'm not really a Ronda Rousey fan, but come on lads, don't start the hate trains just because she's John Cena-ing everyone.
> 
> She just straight KOed Bethe, that's something Cyborg isn't even doing to people. She KOed a 9-0 fighter (which itself is an alright achievement) in 34 seconds. That's basically what you expect of the calibre of a champion but she keeps proving it time and time again.


If she can KO Holly Holm, i'll give her the credit she deserves, until then she's facing crap fight after fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> While this travesty was going on Paul Harris was busy be Paul Harris and completely ****ed up Jake Shields arm and refused to let go Babalu style.


After two rounds of him eye gouging the shit out of Jake too many times to count while Mazzagati just kept warning him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> While this travesty was going on Paul Harris was busy be Paul Harris and completely ****ed up Jake Shields arm and refused to let go Babalu style.


I need the gif of it.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

M.C said:


> I need the gif of it.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Rygu said:


> If she can KO Holly Holm, i'll give her the credit she deserves, until then she's facing crap fight after fight.


Holly Holm isn't exactly doing so well against not Ronda talent. It wouldn't surprise me if she could knock her out. That obviously wouldn't be the game plan tho I'm sure.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheAuger said:


>


Ban this asshole already


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go. I'm not really a Ronda Rousey fan, but come on lads, don't start the hate trains just because she's John Cena-ing everyone.
> 
> She just straight KOed Bethe, that's something Cyborg isn't even doing to people. She KOed a 9-0 fighter (which itself is an alright achievement) in 34 seconds. That's basically what you expect of the calibre of a champion but she keeps proving it time and time again.


Don't get me wrong Bethe face planting was beyond satisfying. It's just all the Rogan she's the greatest talk. If any other champion fought someone ranked 20th in their division they'd look that impressive too.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

TheAuger said:


>


I can't believe Jake got caught like that... Anyways the commissions need to suspend that asshole. It wasn't "overboard" but he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

systemdnb said:


> Holly Holm isn't exactly doing so well against not Ronda talent. It wouldn't surprise me if she could knock her out. That obviously wouldn't be the game plan tho I'm sure.


No but Holly is a great defensive striker, and has a great chin. IF Ronda could KO her or even win the standup battle then my opinion of her would change a lot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> I need the gif of it.


Also the Diaz bros and Khabib got into a dust up beforehand in the crowd.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Rygu said:


> No but Holly is a great defensive striker, and has a great chin. IF Ronda could KO her or even win the standup battle then my opinion of her would change a lot.


I see you but that's wishful thinking. I doubt Ronda would stand up with a decorated boxer even though she barely beat Pennington. Holly Has a lot of work to do. Boxing while worrying about everything else Ronda bring to the table kinda messes up your elite boxing game.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Also the Diaz bros and Khabib got into a dust up beforehand in the crowd.


See now I need a gif of that lol

Sorry just realized I double posted...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Shayna Baszler with the pro wrestling call out.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As I said a few times over here: When one is so much better, the result must reflect that, so Ronda just goes there and deploys her whole package to finish her fights regardless of how bad her competition may be. I praise that. No joke, just drive and commitment.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

This is getting boring as hell though. I'd rather watch Ronda fight Nunes than Tate again. This time Tate will probably get KTFO.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> She just straight KOed Bethe, that's something Cyborg isn't even doing to people.


Cyborg wrecks people beyond recognition. That is why Ronda is scared to fight Cyborg.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. Just WOW. Clean KO. First I've seen in women's division


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Replay of the KO shot.

edit - fixed link

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264...773058560_SW_WEBM_14384933344491427d1c6a4.mp4


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Trix said:


> Replay of the KO shot.
> 
> https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264...p4?versionId=41sPSqmFRyd881rO01AAJud8ECMOpn70


Wtf she barely connected.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not sure what you're watching. She caught her hard right behind the ear.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't believe the hate on Rousey from some of you here.
I was never really a fan, appreciated her skills, but didn't care too much. I am a fan now though. 
I don't care what some think, top20 talent or whatever, the fact is, she was fighting the current #1 contender and beat her at her own game. Everyone knew she could take her down and rip her arm off, but she fought the fight where Beth had the ONLY chance and flat out KOed her in 30 seconds... a 135 pound woman!! How can you not respect that and appreciate the talent rather than moan about her facing top20 talent?
I would LOVE to see Mighty Mouse, TJ or whatever fight top10-20 guys and RUN THROUGH THEM IN ONE ROUND!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Pointless fight. Obvious result.

Cyborg should stop calling out Rousey. A year ago she may have had a small chance of beating her, now? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Props to Rousey, I lot of hate but she can only fight those put in front of her.

Rogan needs to real his GOAT bullshit in though. Weakest division in the UFC by far.

There are only two fights for Rousey at this point. Tate or Cyborg, anyone else gets finished in under a minute.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spite said:


> Props to Rousey, I lot of hate but she can only fight those put in front of her.
> 
> Rogan needs to real his GOAT bullshit in though. Weakest division in the UFC by far.
> 
> There are only two fights for Rousey at this point. Tate or Cyborg, anyone else gets finished in under a minute.


at this point, they should have her fight dudes

never been a fan of the public persona she puts on (I know nothing about her in real life so, can't comment on that), but skills wise, she's a beast

Tate or cyborg, anyone else would be pointless
I believe she's to be much more dominant than Silva.

now, arguably, WMMA is not on the same level in general, than male MMA, except for a handful of fighters who could be on par with mens in the UFC, skill wise, Rousey, Tate, Cyborg, I like the karate hottie too, been a huge fan for a long time (she's arguably the best looking fighting chick around in my book, and the skills definitely match the looks)

But while tate and consorts may be on UFC level, Rousey is on GSP/Silva level, I believe by now, she's THAT good

Arguably the most efficient ground game in the business (including males, who finishes pretty much all his fight by devastating subs in the 1st?)
She now has the standup to match

so at this stage, freak fights like Rousey vs Dominick Cruz are strangely beginning to make much more sense than Rousey vs 99% of women bantamweight

She should take the 145 fight with cyborg, not even bulking up, just to prove her point furthermore.

Even Jones and Silva were not as devastating. I'm a huge fan of GSP, but she's a different animal.

All she lacks may just be that flashy stand up game, I'm sure when she gets bored to discard her competition so easily, she'll start walking on the cage or start working on her kamehamehas...

She's the female equivalent of Chuck Norris


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Not Ronda's fault she's facing the quality of competition she is facing. She just runs through whoever they put in front of her, which is all she can do really. Expected win obviously but didn't expect a clean ko.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Not Ronda's fault she's facing the quality of competition she is facing. She just runs through whoever they put in front of her, which is all she can do really. Expected win obviously but didn't expect a clean ko.


This. She just fights who is in the division. And i still don't get some of the hate. It would be one thing if we were praising her after sneaking out wins. But she is literally beating down people in seconds. Her competition may not be the best, but people should still be able to see that there is clearly something special about her.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This. She just fights who is in the division. And i still don't get some of the hate. It would be one thing if we were praising her after sneaking out wins. But she is literally beating down people in seconds. Her competition may not be the best, but people should still be able to see that there is clearly something special about her.


I agree.

I guess we all just want to see her in a war. Its frustrating seeing this uber weapon in action, without having anything substantial to aim it at. It would be a huge shame if she goes her whole career without much trouble.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronda getting the hate Tyson and Anderson had at some point. "Too good for the rest" is her sin.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> I wonder how many people actually paid for this card, outside of the pantie sniffing celebs?


We might be surprised. I was at a local Poker game and the guys started talking about this fight and this mean ass chick that was going to be fighting. None of them watch MMA probably couldn't name a single other MMA fighter but they knew Rousey. They wanted to know who was interested in going in and buying it. I said if they really wanted I would throw in but I really wasn't that interested in paying for it. I knew how this was going to end. We have this game the first Saturday of the month and it started at 1:00PM, it broke up around 9:00 so it didn't happen. My guess is though, there are many men and women like this, Ronda is a phenomenon and this PPV will probably do ok.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Term said:


> We might be surprised. I was at a local Poker game and the guys started talking about this fight and this mean ass chick that was going to be fighting. None of them watch MMA probably couldn't name a single other MMA fighter but they knew Rousey. They wanted to know who was interested in going in and buying it. I said if they really wanted I would throw in but I really wasn't that interested in paying for it. I knew how this was going to end. We have this game the first Saturday of the month and it started at 1:00PM, it broke up around 9:00 so it didn't happen. My guess is though, there are many men and women like this, Ronda is a phenomenon and this PPV will probably do ok.


Yeah, Ronda definitely brings in a lot of... non-MMA fans. Not sure how that will translate in numbers, but I can definitely notice a lot more random attention compared to other fighters. A friend of mine usually shares a couple of UFC related articles after events in facebook. There are rarely anyone who comments, but there was quite the discussion going on with some chicks participating as well after UFC 190. 
It's hard to turn people like that in PPV buys, but there is no denying she brings a lot of attention to MMA which might not result in a huge buy rate, but maybe future fans and merchandise etc obviously.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Warning said:


> Cyborg wrecks people beyond recognition. That is why Ronda is scared to fight Cyborg.




Ronda is not scared of shit and you almost have to be touched to not see it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That shot behind the ear dropped her but she wouldn't have went out without that left follow up... that was what caused the power outage.



hadoq said:


> at this point, they should have her fight dudes
> 
> never been a fan of the public persona she puts on (I know nothing about her in real life so, can't comment on that), but skills wise, she's a beast
> 
> ...


Just so we are clear and in case you didn't know Im a big Rousey fan.


No way in hell she should fight men ever.. period.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Ronda getting the hate Tyson and Anderson had at some point. "Too good for the rest" is her sin.


Their opponents at least some form of well rounded skill and real challenge in ebtween the cans they fought, ronda is great but her opponents are all jokes let's be real. If she had a 135 division full of joana jerzanez or however you spell it, at the top end giving her mad props would be much easier. It's not her fault the division is crap but let's acknowledge that it is.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

While it's true that Correira and some of the others were like newbies straight off the tutorial going up against the endboss of MMA, I think Tate, Carmouche, and Zingano are all legit, and I think if the belt was trading hands between them and specialists like McMann, we wouldn't be talking about how shallow the division is.

It's bad, but Rousey is making it look much worse than it really is by being so much better than the field.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Their opponents at least some form of well rounded skill and real challenge in ebtween the cans they fought, ronda is great but her opponents are all jokes let's be real. If she had a 135 division full of joana jerzanez or however you spell it, at the top end giving her mad props would be much easier. It's not her fault the division is crap but let's acknowledge that it is.


Sure, I actually think it is just a different way of saying the same thing. She is too good for them, they are too crappy for her.



slapshot said:


> That shot behind the ear dropped her but she wouldn't have went out without that left follow up... that was what caused the power outage.


Plus the way Bethe hit the floor face first like a sack of potatoes pushed her even farther into meeting her deceased ancestors.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

It was disappointing to see Rogan after the fight talking to Ronda like a 10 year old talking to his crush for the first time. Larry Merchant would have at least asked her how good she thinks she really is with such weak competition.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You're right. Joe Rogan should have called her a c.unt right then and there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rygu said:


> It was disappointing to see Rogan after the fight talking to Ronda like a 10 year old talking to his crush for the first time. Larry Merchant would have at least asked her how good she thinks she really is with such weak competition.


And if she argued, Larry Merchant would tell her if he was 50 years younger he would kick her ass.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're right. Joe Rogan should have called her a c.unt right then and there.


LOL sounds about right.



Joabbuac said:


> And if she argued, Larry Merchant would tell her if he was 50 years younger he would kick her ass.


"If I was a girl..." rather :laugh:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That was rowdy. I like it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're right. Joe Rogan should have called her a c.unt right then and there.


This is the best post I have ever seen here.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Edit: I ****ed up. Pic was PS'd.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're right. Joe Rogan should have called her a c.unt right then and there.


No but he could perhaps act like a professional commentator and lose the d-level hyperbole non stop and acting like she just achieved the greatest athletic achievement ever achieved.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rygu said:


> No but he could perhaps act like a professional commentator and lose the d-level hyperbole non stop and acting like she just achieved the greatest athletic achievement ever achieved.


After having a taste of other commentators I have no problems saying Rogan is one of the best and whatever faults he has are far less annoying than what comes out of the other commentators mouths.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Very true, his ohhhhhhh ohhhhhhh my god ohhh wooooowww is annoying but not that bad.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rogan is awesome, except when hes hyping the weaker divisions and their champs then he's downright annoying. At least make it believable he makes it sound like ronda is the best female athlete on Earth and fools are buying into it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Well someone looks happy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Rogan is awesome, except when hes hyping the weaker divisions and their champs then he's downright annoying. At least make it believable he makes it sound like ronda is the best female athlete on Earth and fools are buying into it.


I like Rogan and didnt mind him at all. I had the same exact reaction Rogan after the fight, I was shocked Ronda knocked her out cold in 30 seconds and Rogan usually gets me more excited and pumped up.

If we are talking about commentary though, Goldberg has to go. I always thought him and Rogan was this magical duo that's like a brand for the UFC but the guy is starting to get on my nerves. The guy is literary repeating everything Joe says in different words and says the same shit over and over again. Seriously, how many times did he mention that Nog is 39 years old and tough as nails or "Little Nog... the twin brother of Big Nog". No ******* shit he is!!! Maybe tell me that 10 more times, I think I didn't notice.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Leed said:


> I like Rogan and didnt mind him at all. I had the same exact reaction Rogan after the fight, I was shocked Ronda knocked her out cold in 30 seconds and Rogan usually gets me more excited and pumped up.
> 
> If we are talking about commentary though, Goldberg has to go. I always thought him and Rogan was this magical duo that's like a brand for the UFC but the guy is starting to get on my nerves. The guy is literary repeating everything Joe says in different words and says the same shit over and over again. Seriously, how many times did he mention that Nog is 39 years old and tough as nails or "Little Nog... the twin brother of Big Nog". No ******* shit he is!!! Maybe tell me that 10 more times, I think I didn't notice.


Agreed. He even said "so you want to be an ultimate fighter?" in one of the fights, I mean for **** sake, enough already. The guy has been repeating the same lines for 10 years. Get someone fresh in there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> I like Rogan and didnt mind him at all. I had the same exact reaction Rogan after the fight, I was shocked Ronda knocked her out cold in 30 seconds and Rogan usually gets me more excited and pumped up.
> 
> If we are talking about commentary though, Goldberg has to go. I always thought him and Rogan was this magical duo that's like a brand for the UFC but the guy is starting to get on my nerves. The guy is literary repeating everything Joe says in different words and says the same shit over and over again. Seriously, how many times did he mention that Nog is 39 years old and tough as nails or "Little Nog... the twin brother of Big Nog". No ******* shit he is!!! Maybe tell me that 10 more times, I think I didn't notice.


Mike definitely lives in Joes shadow when commentating, but tries to feed him lines.

If you listen to Mike when he's not with Joe, he talks more about the stuff that Joe does, I was actually quite impressed with Knowledge last time he commentated with Kenny Florian.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> No but he could perhaps act like a professional commentator and lose the d-level hyperbole non stop and acting like she just achieved the greatest athletic achievement ever achieved.


I don't get MMA fans.

They want fighters to get paid loads (meaning they won't ever fight like Cerrone does).

They want LESS events.

And now you are implying that Larry Merchant would be the man for the job in the cage?

You know there's a perfectly good sport which proves EVERYTHING you want called boxing right? Fighters fight cans untelevised until they get 20-0 records, Larry Merchant starts fights with fighters in the ring, guys get so much money that they can pick Andre Berto as their next opponent. You'd LOVE it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rygu said:


> It was disappointing to see Rogan after the fight talking to Ronda like a 10 year old talking to his crush for the first time. *Larry Merchant would have at least asked her how good she thinks she really is with such weak competition*.


That would be absolutely inappropriate and disrespectiful with all other competitors not mentioning such remark would be very harmful to UFC product in the woman's division, being that alone a good reason for Rogan to get fired himself. 

Beside, we don't need nobody questioning Ronda about how good she thinks she is for we already know the answer ourselves: *She is the best*, being that a understatement and probably the core of all this discussion.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Leed said:


> If we are talking about commentary though, Goldberg has to go. I always thought him and Rogan was this magical duo that's like a brand for the UFC but the guy is starting to get on my nerves. The guy is literary repeating everything Joe says in different words and says the same shit over and over again. Seriously, how many times did he mention that Nog is 39 years old and tough as nails or "Little Nog... the twin brother of Big Nog". No ******* shit he is!!! Maybe tell me that 10 more times, I think I didn't notice.


Its all fecking sports. It drives me mad. Who decided it should be a rule that somebody needs to be saying something during every second of a televised sports event? We always get the same double act: (A) One knowledgable dude who tells you whats what - and (B) One annoying twat who fills all the space with obvious drivel whenever (A) hasn't got much to say.

I miss the days when it was one chap, giving you crucial information when needed, otherwise he shut the fook up. You would often get several seconds of nothing but game and crowd noise. Fabulous. Nowadays, sports commentary is like carpet bombing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What if the one dude is brutal?

Byron Saxon says hi.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Its all fecking sports. It drives me mad. Who decided it should be a rule that somebody needs to be saying something during every second of a televised sports event? We always get the same double act: (A) One knowledgable dude who tells you whats what - and (B) One annoying twat who fills all the space with obvious drivel whenever (A) hasn't got much to say.
> 
> I miss the days when it was one chap, giving you crucial information when needed, otherwise he shut the fook up. You would often get several seconds of nothing but game and crowd noise. Fabulous. Nowadays, sports commentary is like carpet bombing.


Fantastic reading. This is worldwide crap, I have to hit mute sometimes.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Its all fecking sports. It drives me mad. Who decided it should be a rule that somebody needs to be saying something during every second of a televised sports event? We always get the same double act: (A) One knowledgable dude who tells you whats what - and (B) One annoying twat who fills all the space with obvious drivel whenever (A) hasn't got much to say.
> 
> *I miss the days when it was one chap, giving you crucial information when needed, otherwise he shut the fook up.* You would often get several seconds of nothing but game and crowd noise. Fabulous. Nowadays, sports commentary is like carpet bombing.


Showing yer age here matey.

I can't recall watching a sporting event with one commentator.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

gazh said:


> Showing yer age here matey.
> 
> I can't recall watching a sporting event with one commentator.


Trust me, I didn't get much. Odd events/games here and there. I do enjoy watching some of the really early stuff from the 50s/60s. They introduced commentators originally because TVs were so shite that you needed somebody to tell you which player is on the ball. So your average commentary would just be a dude saying names every time the ball was moved. But now? Why tell us every god damn thing? Its on fecking TV. We can see what the feck is going on in full HD. Having a commentator saying "he crosses the half way line" makes me want to kick the TV. Even the most non-football person can clearly fooking see the dude with the ball is crossing the fooking half way line. Grrrrr.

Even in the early days of double commentators, it was far more spacious and easy to listen to. Less of the ridiculously obvious/pointless shit.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Trust me, I didn't get much. Odd events/games here and there. I do enjoy watching some of the really early stuff from the 50s/60s. They introduced commentators originally because TVs were so shite that you needed somebody to tell you which player is on the ball. So your average commentary would just be a dude saying names every time the ball was moved. But now? Why tell us every god damn thing? Its on fecking TV. We can see what the feck is going on in full HD. Having a commentator saying "he crosses the half way line" makes me want to kick the TV. Even the most non-football person can clearly fooking see the dude with the ball is crossing the fooking half way line. Grrrrr.
> 
> Even in the early days of double commentators, it was far more spacious and easy to listen to. Less of the ridiculously obvious/pointless shit.


Your post reminds me of Ted Lowe the snooker commentator - "and for those of you who are watching in black and white, the pink is next to the green.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Speaking of Ronda and soccer...*

Day after she destroyed Bethe, going to Maracanã with Jose Aldo using a Flamengo shirt.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome.
Or as they say in Brasil "que legal" :thumb02:



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Day after she destroyed Bethe, going to Maracanã with Jose Aldo using a Flamengo shirt.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

slapshot said:


> That shot behind the ear dropped her but she wouldn't have went out without that left follow up... that was what caused the power outage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be a fan of whoever, as long as we both like MMA, we have that in common, MMA made me a better person in ways I couldn't even imagine. So you're a Ronda fan, nobody's perfect  I guess I probably have my own faults too 

anyway, I'm not into the fan vs fan thing, you can rightfully be a fan of anyone, and I completely understand how anyone could be a fan of a good looking, butt kicking, sh*t talking chick 

She probably already fight mens in the gym, but yea, such a showing would definitely bring back the UFC public image to mid 90's levels (although that may end up in Dana being burnt at the stake by fat looking teenagers, that would be entertaining)

Anyway, I guess, welcome to the Rousey/McGregor(/Lawler?) era

let us all enjoy our summer vacation away from Jon Jones twitter account.

much love to you all <3


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Day after she destroyed Bethe, going to Maracanã with Jose Aldo using a Flamengo shirt.


Convenient placement of the hair to hide the Adidas logo. Well played! :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ Looks like Aldo didn't care at all. :laugh:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone else felt that fight devalues womens MMA more than anything? It was a little embarassing I thought. 

I can't imagine any other champ in the UFC being able to just wade in with punches and KO someone after 30 seconds. Reminded me of a fight from 10 years ago.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Anyone else felt that fight devalues womens MMA more than anything? It was a little embarassing I thought.
> 
> I can't imagine any other champ in the UFC being able to just wade in with punches and KO someone after 30 seconds. Reminded me of a fight from 10 years ago.


Because Rousey and maybe Tate excluded, that womans division could be from a division 10 years ago.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Great finish in dominant Rousey fashion, but I didn't like how she fought. I'm absolutely on the boat and frontrunner of praising how she improved her striking technique (to a decent, not yet great level), but I didn't like how she went out there full wrestle boxer head hunting style. This fight was won on pressure and power, not on technique. She could have both.




Soojooko said:


> Trust me, I didn't get much. Odd events/games here and there. I do enjoy watching some of the really early stuff from the 50s/60s. They introduced commentators originally because TVs were so shite that you needed somebody to tell you which player is on the ball. So your average commentary would just be a dude saying names every time the ball was moved. But now? Why tell us every god damn thing? Its on fecking TV. We can see what the feck is going on in full HD. Having a commentator saying "he crosses the half way line" makes me want to kick the TV. Even the most non-football person can clearly fooking see the dude with the ball is crossing the fooking half way line. Grrrrr.
> 
> Even in the early days of double commentators, it was far more spacious and easy to listen to. Less of the ridiculously obvious/pointless shit.


"Low kick!"



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> ^^^^ Looks like Aldo didn't care at all. :laugh:


As it wasn't any official UFC event/conference/etc., he didn't need to care. White said the Reebock deal didn't affect fighters sponsorship except for those said occasions.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Great finish in dominant Rousey fashion, but I didn't like how she fought. I'm absolutely on the boat and frontrunner of praising how she improved her striking technique (to a decent, not yet great level), but I didn't like how she went out there full wrestle boxer head hunting style. This fight was won on pressure and power, not on technique. She could have both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In time grass hopper... a few fights ago I don't think she would have even done this. 

Everyone expects her to go out there and look like JJ... but she's not there. She needs more fight time on her feet to really adjust her comfort level in there.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

hadoq said:


> You can be a fan of whoever, as long as we both like MMA, we have that in common, MMA made me a better person in ways I couldn't even imagine. So you're a Ronda fan, nobody's perfect  I guess I probably have my own faults too
> 
> anyway, I'm not into the fan vs fan thing, you can rightfully be a fan of anyone, and I completely understand how anyone could be a fan of a good looking, butt kicking, sh*t talking chick
> 
> ...


I was just saying she shouldn't fight men because she would get smashed. Sure she could beat some of the bottom of the division fighters or Im willing to at least entertain that idea but they wouldn't put her up against just anyone it would be a top ten fighter at least and in that case she has almost no chance at winning and get beat to shit.

As for being a fan, I dont know her as a person so I cant make judgments about her as a person Im a fan of her skill in the cage.


----------

